# First Mink



## bigkga69 (Jan 23, 2013)

I picked this guy up off the causeway on Tybee...i thought I found something pretty rare till I started spending time in the marsh fishing, now I see minks every trip!  I'll keep yall posted on my mink fur!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jan 24, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool critters. I have a belt pouch made from a braintanned mink hide.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 25, 2013)

In my 20 years in GA, I've only seen two.  Nice.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep those and the huge otters are all over the marsh.  We saw alot of both while duck hunting this year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 5, 2013)

I ain't seen you post in about a hunnerd yrs....hope you are doing well Kelly!!!!

cool mink.......how about tanning that for me......make a 
kewel quiver for my arras!!!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I ain't seen you post in about a hunnerd yrs....hope you are doing well Kelly!!!!
> 
> cool mink.......how about tanning that for me......make a
> kewel quiver for my arras!!!!!



HEY MISS LADY!  I was out for a little bit with everything that the world could possibly throw at somebody buts its all good and Im back in the swing of things!  Plus I missed all my buddies on here!


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 7, 2013)

our hunting club isn't far from the marsh, down in Liberty County.  a few years ago, one of the teenage sons of a club member saw what he described as a weasel.  from then on, Weasel was his nickname!  it wasn't until i did some research that i discovered what he saw was likely a mink.  never knew they existed down here along the coast.


----------

